# roll yer own turnouts



## MichaelP123 (Mar 13, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); can't afford to buy 'em ready made, and besides they don't look like the real thing anyhow...

here's how far I got in an hour - although I'd pre-cut the ties some time ago - I woulda got further except that I can't find the power adapter for my minidrill, and I'll be darned if I cut any of this rail by hand


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, 

This subject somes up about once a year. This thread has a bunch of links - some of which are dead as the archives are offline. 

Scratch-building large scale turnouts? Any info?

One long thread was resurrected here:

Track roadbed trestles bridges/turnout building PDF 
P.S. There's a thread somewhere about how to post pictures. Try the FAQ


----------

